# What does a trilobite beetle look like underneath?



## orionmystery (Jul 9, 2014)

Trilobite beetle....the usual, boring top view...


Trilobite Beetle IMG_1749 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


so this is what a trilobite beetle looks like underneath!


Trilobite Beetle IMG_1762 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Pseudoneoponera sp. ant carrying a pupa. ID credit: Dave General. Malaysia.


Pseudoneoponera sp. IMG_1677 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful lantern bugs /lantern flies, Zanna terminalis. Malaysia.


Zanna terminalis IMG_6804 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A White Lipped Frog (Hylarana labialis) in the process of molting, and eating its own molt too. Malaysia.


Hylarana labialis molting IMG_1601 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Earless Agamid (Aphaniotis fusca) with a mosquito feeding on it. Selangor, Malaysia.


Aphaniotis fusca IMG_1590 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Aphaniotis fusca IMG_1585 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## greybeard (Jul 12, 2014)

These are great.  I really appreciate the underneath shot of the Trilobite beetle.


----------



## baturn (Jul 12, 2014)

Wow!  Especially the 1st mosquito on lizard.


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 13, 2014)

baturn said:


> Wow!  Especially the 1st mosquito on lizard.





greybeard said:


> These are great.  I really appreciate the underneath shot of the Trilobite beetle.



Thank you, greybeard, Brian. Much appreciated!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, amazing shots !!

Is that a really small potato or a really big ant  lol  :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince.1551 said:


> Amazing





astroNikon said:


> Wow, amazing shots !!
> 
> Is that a really small potato or a really big ant  lol  :thumbup:



Thank you, Vince, astroNikon.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 21, 2014)

The trilobite beetle reminds me of a horseshoe crab - just legs and mouth on the underside.


----------



## Fdee (Jul 22, 2014)

Amazingly sharp


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Jul 31, 2014)

Great shots!


----------

